# dodgy tyre?



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

this has just popped up on the NW motorway police facebook page stopped on m62 no insurance .Think this tyre might not pass the next mot


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lucky he has a 6 month extension.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've seen worse.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Looks like even wear, maybe a bit excessive on the inner!

Truly terrifying that someone would want to drive on that. It’s like Russian roulette for other road users.

What punishment will they get though?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, unbelievable someone would drive with that - tread looks twisted, possibly tyre starting to delaminate ?


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

That's sillly, just think how many dangerous cars are going to be possibly on the roads with this mot extension. It scares me.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Y25dps said:


> That's sillly, just think how many dangerous cars are going to be possibly on the roads with this mot extension. It scares me.


Cars like this are always in the road, when I'm at work I always end up looking at other people's cars, some of them are in shocking states, and the worst culprits seem to be the newer cars like BMW, mercs etc


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

BrummyPete said:


> Cars like this are always in the road, when I'm at work I always end up looking at other people's cars, some of them are in shocking states, and the worst culprits seem to be the newer cars like BMW, mercs etc


Yep your not kidding


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Y25dps said:


> That's sillly, just think how many dangerous cars are going to be possibly on the roads with this mot extension. It scares me.


I don't think it will be that much of an issue. Lot of countries do 2 yr MOTs and I believe there is talk of it over here.
Somebody driving a car with a tyre like that is not going to be that bothered about an mot, or probably insurance etc to be fair!


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

Darlofan said:


> I don't think it will be that much of an issue. Lot of countries do 2 yr MOTs and I believe there is talk of it over here.
> Somebody driving a car with a tyre like that is not going to be that bothered about an mot, or probably insurance etc to be fair!


You don't seem to be getting my point. You say somebody driving a car like this is not going to be bothered is exactly my point. So they could do another 6 months on the road without it failing its mot on something like an illegal tyre or broken spring which could kill an innocent passenger or wipe another car out. Not arsed about the driver so much as the driver cany value his safety much. It makes my blood boil things like this as my daughter was killed a few years back due to a motorist driving on dodgy tyres. I am not going to go into it much but if the tyres had been legal there is a chance my daughter would still be with us to this day.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

BrummyPete said:


> Cars like this are always in the road, when I'm at work I always end up looking at other people's cars, some of them are in shocking states, and the worst culprits seem to be the newer cars like BMW, mercs etc


100% correct,they buy the cars to impress the neighbors then cannot afford to maintain them properly.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Tyrefitter said:


> 100% correct,they buy the cars to impress the neighbors then cannot afford to maintain them properly.


Keeping up with the Jones! IMHO the owner of any car with tyres like that should be doing a course (like a speed awareness course) and a much heavier fine and points!

The person with the illegal tyres normally suffers little more than a few cuts while the car/bike/pedestrian that they hit have life changing injuries or lose their life.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

The happy goat said:


> Keeping up with the Jones! IMHO the owner of any car with tyres like that should be doing a course (like a speed awareness course) and a much heavier fine and points!
> 
> The person with the illegal tyres normally suffers little more than a few cuts while the car/bike/pedestrian that they hit have life changing injuries or lose their life.


Talking about heavier fines if you ever watch any of the british traffic cops type programmes,it always end with someone getting fine £150 for no insurance.Now I know that fines are income proportioned or whatever the phrase is but a fine of that size isn,t really a deterrent is it.
Given it would be a bit more complicated why could,nt the courts fine the same amount that the insurance would have been.
i.e. your insurance would have been £500 so your fine is £500
you could argue the case that this would penalise younger drivers more but I,m sure something could be worked out


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

gishy said:


> Talking about heavier fines if you ever watch any of the british traffic cops type programmes,it always end with someone getting fine £150 for no insurance.Now I know that fines are income proportioned or whatever the phrase is but a fine of that size isn,t really a deterrent is it.
> Given it would be a bit more complicated why could,nt the courts fine the same amount that the insurance would have been.
> i.e. your insurance would have been £500 so your fine is £500
> you could argue the case that this would penalise younger drivers more but I,m sure something could be worked out


I love these programmes but have recently started forwarding through the voiceover part explaining the fines/sentences. As you say it's pathetic, no deterrent at all. Even impounding the car doesn't work, they get a friend to collect or buy another shed to use. The other annoying thing is how much police time is wasted by drivers giving false details or just mouthing off. They should be stuck in the back of a van/cell immediately until they are willing to talk sensibly or officer gets time to talk to them later that date.


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

gishy said:


> this has just popped up on the NW motorway police facebook page stopped on m62 no insurance .Think this tyre might not pass the next mot


Is it just me because I see a burst tyre in that picture. That isn't even inflated so it obviously wasn't being driven (unless by some drugged/drunk fool).


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Darlofan said:


> I love these programmes but have recently started forwarding through the voiceover part explaining the fines/sentences. As you say it's pathetic, no deterrent at all. Even impounding the car doesn't work, they get a friend to collect or buy another shed to use. The other annoying thing is how much police time is wasted by drivers giving false details or just mouthing off. They should be stuck in the back of a van/cell immediately until they are willing to talk sensibly or officer gets time to talk to them later that date.


Even easier take the car off the road and sell it at auction and use the money to help people that have been affected by a car accident, and then ban the driver for a couple of years.

It should be treated the same as a drunk driver you know the condition of your car before you drive it if it's not roadworthy don't drive it!

The trouble is that to many people in society now deem this to be perfectly ok to drive on.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

washingitagain said:


> Is it just me because I see a burst tyre in that picture. That isn't even inflated so it obviously wasn't being driven (unless by some drugged/drunk fool).


from the NW motorway police page:Veh stopped on M62 at junction 7, by #MX61 Enquiries made and had no valid insurance, Also vehicle had a defect, If any of you keen observers out there can spot it, Vehicle impounded and driver issued with a traffic offence report for both offences


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

A tyre below the minimum tread depth is usually 3points and a fine, but surely something in a state as bad as that could be considered dangerous driving or driving without due care or something?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Jesus.
Here's me doing bi-weekly checks on stuff to make sure everything is tickety-boo.
Then there are these amoebas putting others at risk because they're either too skint to buy tyres, or are complete morons who can't do basic checks.


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

PugIain said:


> Jesus.
> Here's me doing bi-weekly checks on stuff to make sure everything is tickety-boo.
> Then there are these amoebas putting others at risk because they're either too skint to buy tyres, or are complete morons who can't do basic checks.


Amen...


----------



## Max Inc (Apr 3, 2007)

Is it just me or that tire is split open? Driving with no insurance kind of tells you the kind of driver that is, but am wondering if he was involved into some kind of chase that might have contributed to that kind of wear / damage.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Caledoniandream said:


> It's a truck tyre fitted to a HGV !!


Sure?

Looks too small and if you look behind the guy with the high visibility jacket it looks like a red car door too.

Not a clear photo what it is.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Sure?
> 
> Looks too small and if you look behind the guy with the high visibility jacket it looks like a red car door too.
> 
> Not a clear photo what it is.


No didn't look right, you are correct Sir.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I wonder if the whole "you need to check your tyres/oil/water/washer fluid etc.etc." has died a death with the introduction of numerous sensors as far as the general motoring public are concerned?

The new Whizz Bang Eco friendly personal transport with a huge infotainment system will keep you entertained on your journey and all the systems have sensors to tell you if or when something needs doing - sir. If you'll just sign here.....

I've had several/many conversations with folks who have no idea where any of what I consider "routine maintenance" items are. Including the washer fluid which is the one I guess (hope) might need filling up quite often.

And they couldn't care less  Apparently they pay their PCP and everything is included so it's up to the dealer to sort it out.

And we share the roads with these folks.

Be safe out there.

Andy.


----------



## Y25dps (Mar 31, 2020)

I had 1 the other day from my neighbour. We where talking on the front at a distance (as we do, well most) and i told him i had just had a brake fluid service on the car. His comment was why? I never even check mine he said. I tried to explain that it needs doing at certain service intervals as they get water in the resevoir which can cause the brakes to not function as well or not at all when they get hot, but i could see he was just thinking "what a dick" so i gave up on that one.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Caledoniandream said:


> No didn't look right, you are correct Sir.


This was the other photo on the post


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I was expecting to see a powerful RWD car. :lol:

That tyre must have been a deathtrap for ages and not someone coming back from a drifting session in a car park. :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> I've seen worse.


Few thousand miles left surely :lol:


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Cars that are not insured should be seized right where they are and crushed. No tax: seized and crushed. Caught running red: crushed. Bloody justice system can forget the paperwork and get rid of the things.

Get caught driving whilst using your phone- smash with hammer at the roadside.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

ollienoclue said:


> Cars that are not insured should be seized right where they are and crushed. No tax: seized and crushed. Caught running red: crushed. Bloody justice system can forget the paperwork and get rid of the things.
> 
> Get caught driving whilst using your phone- smash with hammer at the roadside.


I'd be happy for that to become law!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I honestly think getting the phone smashed would upset a lot of people more than the threat of a fine and some points!

:wall:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

BrummyPete said:


> Cars like this are always in the road, when I'm at work I always end up looking at other people's cars, some of them are in shocking states, and the worst culprits seem to be the newer cars like BMW, mercs etc


It looks to be okay as it is just one of the cheap old Honda Civics!

It would of got a dangerous at its MOT so driver gets to pay for the rescue truck.

Many times seeing the size of the fine handed out for no insurance it is way cheaper to just drive without.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

ollienoclue said:


> Cars that are not insured should be seized right where they are and crushed. No tax: seized and crushed. Caught running red: crushed. Bloody justice system can forget the paperwork and get rid of the things.
> 
> Get caught driving whilst using your phone- smash with hammer at the roadside.


would that be the phone,the car or the driver to get the hammer


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I reckon driving on the phone would be stopped instantly if people's beloved Iphone worth £800 was getting destroyed each time.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

The fines for no insurance etc etc are a joke , they should work out how much insurance would be say £350 then add the same again for a fine and take the car away from them and if caught again double the fine .
I heard of someone caught speeding in a car worth £500 who had no insurance , car taken off him , fined £200 and got 3 points BUT the annoying thing this waste of space driver had had no insurance for 6 years so it proves if you are lucky and a chancer you can get away with it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ollienoclue said:


> I reckon driving on the phone would be stopped instantly if people's beloved Iphone worth £800 was getting destroyed each time.


Probably find the idiots would start carrying a Nokia brick to use in the car!


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Pinky said:


> The fines for no insurance etc etc are a joke , they should work out how much insurance would be say £350 then add the same again for a fine and take the car away from them and if caught again double the fine .
> I heard of someone caught speeding in a car worth £500 who had no insurance , car taken off him , fined £200 and got 3 points BUT the annoying thing this waste of space driver had had no insurance for 6 years so it proves if you are lucky and a chancer you can get away with it.


These people don't care, Most of them shouldn't even be on the road because they don't even have a TV license let alone passed a test to actually allow them to drive on the road!

They seem to have the attitude of you can lose what you don't have.


----------

